

Ask HN: Zooming on HN on Android phone? - rebelde

I am really struggling to see the microscopic type when reading HN comments on my new phone.<p>On my old Galaxy Nexus (Android 4.3), using the Android Browser, I could zoom to get the size type that I wanted, then double-tap to get the text to wrap to my screen&#x27;s width.<p>On my new Nexus 5 (Android 4.4.2), this doesn&#x27;t work.  Double-tapping makes it zoom out again.<p>Chrome doesn&#x27;t do it on either phone.  I prefer to get this working on one of these two main browsers, but I could try some others.<p>Any ideas?
======
codegeek
There are unofficial mobile versions of HN that you can try:

[http://ihackernews.com](http://ihackernews.com)

[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

~~~
rebelde
I've used ihackernews.com in the past, and maybe it is time to go back. This
problem occurs on other websites, too, so it is not a complete solution.

